# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ > Արձակ. Նոր ստեղծագործական մրցույթ

## Վոլտերա

Ակումբի ստեղծագործող մասսա, նոր մրցույթ եմ հայտարարում  :Jpit:  
Քանի որ վերջին շրջանում ստեղծագործական նախագծերի քննարկումը ոչ մի ընդհանուր հայտարարի չբերեց, որոշեցի ինքնագլուխ մի բան մոգոնել: Այս անգամ գրելու եք պատմվածք հետևյալ նկարի հիման վրա: Մի անգամ էլ հիշեցնեմ, որ պատմվածքն իրենից ներկայացնում է մտքի կոնկրետ ընթացք, սկիզբ, ավարտ, հերոսներ: Չշփոթել օրագրային գրառման հետ: 



Նկարի հեղինակը Ruud Van Empel-ն է 

Պայմաններ

1. Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է լինի արձակ, հայերեն, մինչև 2000 *բառի* սահմաններում
2. Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է ուղարկել mariuoltera@yahoo.com էլեկտրոնային հասցեով, կամ նամակագրական համակարգով (PM)
3. Ստեղծագործությունը կարող եք ուղարկել մինչև փետրվարի 15-ի օրվա ավարտը՝ 24:00-ն (փոփոխելի է)
4. Փետրվարի 16-ի երեկոյան կտեղադրվեն ստացված ստեղծագործությունները՝ առանց հեղինակների անունների
5. Յուրաքանչյուր մասնակից կարող է ուղարկել մեկից ավելի տարբերակ:
6. Թեմայում քննարկումներ թույլատրվում են

Սկզբում որոշել էի կարճ պատմվածք նկարի հիման վրա: Հետո հասկացա, որ պետք չի երկու կողմից սահմանափակել հեղինակին  :Smile:  Չմոռանանք ստեղծագործությունները գնահատելիս առաջին հերթին հաշվի առնել, թե որքանով է տվյալ նկարը երևում պատմվածքի մեջ, արդյոք պատմվածքը կարդալիս կզգանք նկարի ու պատմվածքի միջև եղած կապը:

----------

Alphaone (07.02.2015), boooooooom (06.02.2015), Chuk (05.02.2015), Enna Adoly (06.02.2015), ivy (05.02.2015), LisBeth (12.02.2015), Malxas (06.02.2015), Sambitbaba (05.02.2015), Tiger29 (05.02.2015), Աթեիստ (05.02.2015), Հայկօ (05.02.2015), Շինարար (05.02.2015), Ուլուանա (06.02.2015)

----------


## Freeman

Հետաքրքրեց

----------

Աթեիստ (05.02.2015), Վոլտերա (05.02.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Այժմ այն պատկանում է լեդի Որդին :Sad:  (ց)

----------


## ivy

> Այժմ այն պատկանում է լեդի Որդին (ց)


Շին, էդ ինչ էր նշանակում  :Unsure:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.02.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, էդ ինչ էր նշանակում


Շեքսպիր եմ մեջբերում իմ «խիստ հաջող» թարգմանությամբ :Blush:

----------


## ivy

> Շեքսպիր եմ մեջբերում իմ «խիստ հաջող» թարգմանությամբ


Ախ, Համլետն ա անցել մտքովդ  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (05.02.2015)

----------


## Freeman

Ուզում էի էս գիշեր գրեի, բայց մի-քիչ առաջ պարզվեց  որ եռամսյակի դեղերի հաշվետվությունը պիտի անենք։
Մի-քիչ առաջ էլ բուժկետի պետը մատյանների մեջ անհամապատասխանություն տեսավ, գնաց մեզ վալերիանկա բերելու։
Պատմվածքը անորոշ ժամկետով հետաձգվում ա, հազիվ մուսա էր եկել, հեռախոսով գրելու։

----------

Վոլտերա (06.02.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախ, Համլետն ա անցել մտքովդ


… խե՜ղճ Յորիկ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուռա՜, մրցույթ  :Smile:  
Պաչ քեզ, Մարի: Հենց հիմա անցնում եմ գործի:

----------

Վոլտերա (06.02.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Բյուր, անցի գործի  :Jpit:  
Այվ, Գալ, Նիկեա, Այբ, Հայկօ, Սամ, Էննա, Ռուբի, Սկեպտ, Չուկ  :Yahoo:  ու մյուսներ, դուք էլ գրեք
Ֆռիման, ոչինչ, մի քիչ սպասի, մուսան էլի հետ կգա: Հավեսով կկարդամ գրածդ  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (06.02.2015), Enna Adoly (06.02.2015), ivy (06.02.2015), Malxas (06.02.2015), Հայկօ (09.02.2015)

----------


## ivy

Նկարն ահագին ճնշող է, բայց փորձում եմ պոզիտիվ լույսի տակ նայել: Հենց ընկա դրական «ալիքի» տակ, խոստանում եմ գրել:

----------

boooooooom (07.02.2015), Sambitbaba (07.02.2015), Վոլտերա (07.02.2015)

----------


## Մուշու

Ապրի Վոլտերան  :Kiss:   մեծ հաճույքով կհետևեմ մրցույթին :

----------

Alphaone (08.02.2015), Վոլտերա (07.02.2015)

----------


## Freeman

Նորություն կա՞, շատ ե՞ն ․մասնակիցները ( ասա՝ հա)։

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Նորություն կա՞, շատ ե՞ն ․մասնակիցները ( ասա՝ հա)։


Դեռ չէ Ռուբ, մեկն եմ ստացել ընդամենը  :Sad:

----------


## Freeman

Ruud Van Empel -ի մյուս նկարների մեջ էլ լավերը կային)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց գեյմանական բան կա էս նկարի մեջ:

----------


## LisBeth

> Նկարն ահագին ճնշող է, բայց փորձում եմ պոզիտիվ լույսի տակ նայել: Հենց ընկա դրական «ալիքի» տակ, խոստանում եմ գրել:


Որ ընկար էդ ալիքի տակ ինձ էլ տեղը կասես: Իմանամ գոնե դա որն ա: Մեկին ցույց տվի, ասի ինչի հետ ես ասոցացնում էս նկարը, ասեց Չեռնոբլի կամ էլ տենց գլոբալ ռադիոակտիվ կատաստրոֆայի հետ: Ես էլ դրանից շատ հեռու չեմ գնացել:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Որ ընկար էդ ալիքի տակ ինձ էլ տեղը կասես: Իմանամ գոնե դա որն ա: Մեկին ցույց տվի, ասի ինչի հետ ես ասոցացնում էս նկարը, ասեց Չեռնոբլի կամ էլ տենց գլոբալ ռադիոակտիվ կատաստրոֆայի հետ: Ես էլ դրանից շատ հեռու չեմ գնացել:


Բայց իրոք չի երևու՞մ լուսավոր կողմը, թե՞ չեք ուզում տեսնել  :Smile:  Լիզ, համ էլ լավ է եկել ես, դու էլ գրի

----------


## LisBeth

> Բայց իրոք չի երևու՞մ լուսավոր կողմը, թե՞ չեք ուզում տեսնել  Լիզ, համ էլ լավ է եկել ես, դու էլ գրի


մրցույթին պարզ կլինի, ակումբում ահագին պոզիտիվ մարդիկ կան, կգրեն, մենք էլ կկարդանք: Բայց դե ես հաստատ իրանց մեջ չեմ լինի: Հա ու կքվեարկեմ ամենադեպրեսիվ, վախենալու, մռայլ տարբերակի օգտին, որովհետև ես տենց եմ տեսնում էս նկարը. ու գիտես, լավն էլ հենց դա կլինի, որ բոլորը նույն բանը չտեսնեն, բազմազանություն լինի էլի:

----------

Վոլտերա (13.02.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մրցույթին պարզ կլինի, ակումբում ահագին պոզիտիվ մարդիկ կան, կգրեն, մենք էլ կկարդանք: Բայց դե ես հաստատ իրանց մեջ չեմ լինի: Հա ու կքվեարկեմ ամենադեպրեսիվ, վախենալու, մռայլ տարբերակի օգտին, որովհետև ես տենց եմ տեսնում էս նկարը. ու գիտես, լավն էլ հենց դա կլինի, որ բոլորը նույն բանը չտեսնեն, բազմազանություն լինի էլի:


պրոբլեմն էն ա որ էս գործը հենց տեղից դեպրեսիվ ա… էդ ա իրա հատկանիշը ու դրանից շեղվելը կլինի չհամապատասխանել… էսի նեյտրալ ֆոտո չի որ մոտեցումները տարբեր լինեն…

----------

Sambitbaba (13.02.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> պրոբլեմն էն ա որ էս գործը հենց տեղից դեպրեսիվ ա… էդ ա իրա հատկանիշը ու դրանից շեղվելը կլինի չհամապատասխանել… էսի նեյտրալ ֆոտո չի որ մոտեցումները տարբեր լինեն…


Դու ես մենակ դեպրեսիվ տեսնում, Մեֆ, ուրիշ լույսի տակ նայիր

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, ոնց կարող ես տենց կատեգորիկ բան ասել, չեմ հասկանում: Ամեն ինչ ընկալողից է գալիս: 

Իմ ընկալմամբ խատուտիկներն ահագին լուսավորում են նկարը: Ու հենց նրանով, որ մաշված-կոտրված խաղալիքի միջից են աճում: 
Օրինակ՝ ես կարող եմ նկարի մեջ վատ մանկություն տեսնել, բայց դրան հետևող լուսավոր ներկա կամ առնվազն սիրուն ապագայի հույս: 
Կարող եմ նաև անցած-գնացած օրեր տեսնել, որոնք անպայման չի վատը եղած լինեն, բայց մաշվել, անցել են անվերադարձ, ու հայացք տեսնել դեպի էդ անցյալը՝ էսօրվա օրից:

Իսկ եթե դեպրեսիվ եք տեսնում նկարը, դա էլ հեչ վատ չի: Դեպրեսիվ եք տեսնում, դեպրեսիվ գրեք, կարևորը լավ ստացվի: 

Մենակ պետք չի կատեգորիկ լինել. ամեն մարդ իր ընկալումն ունի:

----------

Malxas (13.02.2015), Վոլտերա (13.02.2015)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մեֆ, ոնց կարող ես տենց կատեգորիկ բան ասել, չեմ հասկանում: Ամեն ինչ ընկալողից է գալիս: 
> 
> Իմ ընկալմամբ խատուտիկներն ահագին լուսավորում են նկարը: Ու հենց նրանով, որ մաշված-կոտրված խաղալիքի միջից են աճում: 
> Օրինակ՝ ես կարող եմ նկարի մեջ վատ մանկություն տեսնել, բայց դրան հետևող լուսավոր ներկա կամ առնվազն սիրուն ապագայի հույս: 
> Կարող եմ նաև անցած-գնացած օրեր տեսնել, որոնք անպայման չի վատը եղած լինեն, բայց մաշվել, անցել են անվերադարձ, ու հայացք տեսնել դեպի էդ անցյալը՝ էսօրվա օրից:
> 
> Իսկ եթե դեպրեսիվ եք տեսնում նկարը, դա էլ հեչ վատ չի: Դեպրեսիվ եք տեսնում, դեպրեսիվ գրեք, կարևորը լավ ստացվի: 
> 
> Մենակ պետք չի կատեգորիկ լինել. ամեն մարդ իր ընկալումն ունի:


Ես օրինակ միաձուլում եմ տեսնում: Էդ խաղալիքը, խատոտիկներն ու միջատներն իրար լրացնում են:

----------

ivy (13.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չի գրվում  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Հրեն, Բյուրն էլ մեջը Գեյման է տեսել՝ ֆենթեզի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ոնց կարող ես տենց կատեգորիկ բան ասել, չեմ հասկանում: Ամեն ինչ ընկալողից է գալիս: 
> 
> Իմ ընկալմամբ խատուտիկներն ահագին լուսավորում են նկարը: Ու հենց նրանով, որ մաշված-կոտրված խաղալիքի միջից են աճում: 
> Օրինակ՝ ես կարող եմ նկարի մեջ վատ մանկություն տեսնել, բայց դրան հետևող լուսավոր ներկա կամ առնվազն սիրուն ապագայի հույս: 
> Կարող եմ նաև անցած-գնացած օրեր տեսնել, որոնք անպայման չի վատը եղած լինեն, բայց մաշվել, անցել են անվերադարձ, ու հայացք տեսնել դեպի էդ անցյալը՝ էսօրվա օրից:
> 
> Իսկ եթե դեպրեսիվ եք տեսնում նկարը, դա էլ հեչ վատ չի: Դեպրեսիվ եք տեսնում, դեպրեսիվ գրեք, կարևորը լավ ստացվի: 
> 
> Մենակ պետք չի կատեգորիկ լինել. ամեն մարդ իր ընկալումն ունի:


Այվի ջան, գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործությոունները կենկրետ տրամադրություններ ու ասելիքներ են պարունակում… կոնկրետ խնդիրներ ու հարցադրումներ են անում… կոնկրետ օբզերվեյշըններ… պահանջում ա կոնկրետ մոտեցում  ա պահանջում… էդ ամեն ինչն անտեսել ու միայն արտաքին "կեղև"-ի մասին կարծիք կազմելը կամ ցանկացած լույսի տակ դիտելը էդ գործի բովանդակությունը անտեսում ա… էլ ինչու եք էդ գործն ընտրում եթե պտի անտեսեք… 

իսկ գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործության վրա պատմվածք գրելը ես համարում եմ սխալ… ոգևորվել կարաս, բայց մրցույթ… հմմմ… նօ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մուսան էկա՜վ  :Jpit:  Մարի, վաղն ինձ կբզես, վերջացնեմ, արդեն ահագին գրել եմ  :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (13.02.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

> Այվի ջան, գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործությոունները կենկրետ տրամադրություններ ու ասելիքներ են պարունակում… կոնկրետ խնդիրներ ու հարցադրումներ են անում… կոնկրետ օբզերվեյշըններ… պահանջում ա կոնկրետ մոտեցում  ա պահանջում… էդ ամեն ինչն անտեսել ու միայն արտաքին "կեղև"-ի մասին կարծիք կազմելը կամ ցանկացած լույսի տակ դիտելը էդ գործի բովանդակությունը անտեսում ա… էլ ինչու եք էդ գործն ընտրում եթե պտի անտեսեք… 
> 
> իսկ գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործության վրա պատմվածք գրելը ես համարում եմ սխալ… ոգևորվել կարաս, բայց մրցույթ… հմմմ… նօ…


Եթե դիտարկես տվյալ գեղարվեստական գործը որպես ապագա ստեղծագործության հատված, սկիզբ և/կամ ավարտ ավելացնես, ու դրանք գեղեցիկ կպցնես իրար, որ ամբողջական բան ստացվի, կարաս և ընդհանուր քո ուզած տրամադրությամբ ու ասելիքով բան ստանաս: Եսիմ: Հմտություն ա պետք, փինաչու բան չի

----------

ivy (13.02.2015)

----------


## ivy

Մարի, արդեն քանի՞ գործ ես ստացել։

----------


## Freeman

Աա, 2000, ես գիտեի 200  :/

----------


## LisBeth

> Աա, 2000, ես գիտեի 200  :/


հա բա, ես էլ հենց դրա համար ձեռքերիս ազատություն եմ տվել, վեպ եմ գրում  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Աա, 2000, ես գիտեի 200  :/


Ֆրիման կարծում եմ ոչ մեկ դեմ չի լինի եթե դու 200 գրես: Ներքևի սահման չկա, էնքան ա մնացած պայմաններին համապատասխանի: Մի տխրի, ավելի լավ ա գրի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե դիտարկես տվյալ գեղարվեստական գործը որպես ապագա ստեղծագործության հատված, սկիզբ և/կամ ավարտ ավելացնես, ու դրանք գեղեցիկ կպցնես իրար, որ ամբողջական բան ստացվի, կարաս և ընդհանուր քո ուզած տրամադրությամբ ու ասելիքով բան ստանաս: Եսիմ: Հմտություն ա պետք, փինաչու բան չի


Ռաուշենբերգի մեկ էլԴյուշամի գործերը հիշեցի… ուղղակի իրենք գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործությունը չեն օգտագործում… 

ըստ էության դու առաջարկում ես որ ստեղծագործությունն օգտագործվի, բայց ոչ որպես ստեղծագործություն… 

…օքեյ…

----------

LisBeth (13.02.2015)

----------


## Այբ

Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինչ-որ նկար նայելիս, որևէ գործ կարդալիս․․․դրանք ընկալում է տարբեր կերպ։ Ես այս նկարին նայում եմ, ու լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ եմ այն ընկալում(այստեղ մեկնաբանված գրառումներից(նկարին վերաբերող)ոչ մեկը չի համապատասխանում նրան, ինչպես ես եմ տեսնում նկարը); Ինչ եմ ուզում  ասել; Սխալ է առհասարակ <սեփական ընկալման> կոնտեքստից փորձել արժեվորել այն պատմվածքները, որոնք դեռ այս մրցույթի համար տեղադրվելու են։; ոՒ Սխալ  է նման ձևակերպումները․ <եթե այս գործում սա լիներ, ուրեմն՝ լավ կլիներ և այլն>, դա նույնն  է, որ հեղինակից պահանջես փոխել իր աշխարհայացքը։ Դու կարող ես քո կարծիքը հայտնել հեղինակի գործի վերաբերյալ, բայց ոչ երբեք քո ընկալման պրիզմայից այն փորձել դարձնել <լավը>, կամ <վատը>;

----------

Sambitbaba (14.02.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ռաուշենբերգի մեկ էլԴյուշամի գործերը հիշեցի… ուղղակի իրենք գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործությունը չեն օգտագործում… 
> 
> ըստ էության դու առաջարկում ես որ ստեղծագործությունն օգտագործվի, բայց ոչ որպես ստեղծագործություն… 
> 
> …օքեյ…


Մեֆ նախնական վարյանտը որ քեզ ուղարկեմ նայես, հը՞... որ վերջացնեմ էլի: Մեկ ա դու քվեարկումներին չես մասնակցում: Համ էլ մի քիչ երկար ժամանակ կունենաս մտածելու թե ինչն ա սխալ:

----------


## LisBeth

Մեֆ ձրի չէ, քեզ համահեղինակ կսարքեմ, որ հաղթեցինք 10տոկոսը քոնն ա.. հա ի դեպ, հաղթողին ի՞նչ եք անելու Մարի

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մեֆ ձրի չէ, քեզ համահեղինակ կսարքեմ, որ հաղթեցինք 10տոկոսը քոնն ա.. հա ի դեպ, հաղթողին ի՞նչ եք անելու Մարի


Լիզ, խատուտիկներ հաղթողին

----------


## LisBeth

> Օքեյ… բայց խորհուրդներս, կարծիքմերս չընդունես…


չեմ ընդունի, վերջացնում եմ համարյա, ռազվյազկա բլիզկա, արդեն իսկ 1400 բառ, բայց ասել ես պտի կարդաս  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> շունչս կտրվեց, տո… կամաց…


պրծա, մի հատ աչքի անց կացնեմ ու տամ, որ կոպիտ սխալները չխանգարեն քո նուրբ զգայարաններին

----------


## Freeman

> Ֆրիման կարծում եմ ոչ մեկ դեմ չի լինի եթե դու 200 գրես: Ներքևի սահման չկա, էնքան ա մնացած պայմաններին համապատասխանի: Մի տխրի, ավելի լավ ա գրի


Ես ուղղակի գրածս լավ կրճատել եմ, օրիգինալը ջնջել, իսկ էլի երկարացնելու ժամանակ չկա՝ ուսումնական փուլ/շարային ստուգատես, տագնապներ

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես ուղղակի գրածս լավ կրճատել եմ, օրիգինալը ջնջել, իսկ էլի երկարացնելու ժամանակ չկա՝ ուսումնական փուլ/շարային ստուգատես, տագնապներ


կարճը ուղարկի, էդքան տանջվել ես

----------


## Freeman

> կարճը ուղարկի, էդքան տանջվել ես


ուղարկել եմ  ։)

----------

LisBeth (14.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս մրցույթը ոնց որ կիսաբաց ա, հա՞  :Jpit: 
Գնամ վերջացնեմ պատմվածքս
Դուք ո՞նց եք էդքան երկար գրում: Ես մեջտեղից ճղվում եմ 700 բառն անցնելու համար  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (14.02.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս մրցույթը ոնց որ կիսաբաց ա, հա՞ 
> Գնամ վերջացնեմ պատմվածքս
> Դուք ո՞նց եք էդքան երկար գրում: Ես մեջտեղից ճղվում եմ 700 բառն անցնելու համար


Բյուր, էլ ինչի՞ ես ճղվում, եթե 700 ով ամեն ինչ ասված ա  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, խատուտիկներ հաղթողին


ես խատուտիկներ սիրում եմ, բայց եթե հաղթեմ (  :LOL:  ) սաղ Մեֆին կուղարկես

----------

Վոլտերա (14.02.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էլ ինչի՞ ես ճղվում, եթե 700 ով ամեն ինչ ասված ա


Եսի՞մ  :Jpit: 

Աաա՜, նոր տեսա, որ դեդլայնը վաղն ա  :LOL:  ես էլ ինձնից դուրս արագ-արագ վերջացնում եմ, որ ուղարկեմ  :Jpit:

----------

